
What every developer needs to know about GitHub’s new API - dan_ahmadi
https://medium.com/apollo-stack/the-new-github-graphql-api-811b005d1b6e#.xibeu892w
======
djmashko2
I can't wait to see how public GraphQL API design evolves. The current state
of REST APIs took a long time to get polished up, and this is just the first
example of a big public GraphQL API.

